# Diabeties - good food



## AnotherBum (May 29, 2010)

First of all I never realized how serious this is. it doesnt matter if it runs in your family or not, or your wieght, and sometimes even if you eat right.

I would like everyone to consider what they are really eating...esspecially if you are a veggie person. soda, beer, potatoes and crap are loaded and you never know until its too late...but anyways

anyone know of any good foods for a diabetic?
maybe natural types of insulin...had a friend mention something about it before


----------



## chip (May 30, 2010)

You are right about being careful, even if you're veggie: in terms of blood sugar, things like white potatoes, white bread, and white rice are bad for you. And of course packaged foods and restaurants, especially fast food, add sugars to all sorts of stuff. 

There's lots of information about blood sugar and food on the net -- I know because I have high blood sugar and want to prevent it turning into diabetes if possible (it runs in my family so I may be SOL). Here's some stuff I've learned:

Everything I've read agrees that whole grains and high fiber veggies are good, especially raw veggies. Anything that you digest slowly will help even out the blood sugar swings. So, eating greens, raw celery, and 100% whole grain breads is good. 

Beans are good, as is hummus (but again use whole grain pitas if you go that route). 

Avocado is super high in fiber, so it's great for you. It's got fat, but it's good fat, so no foul, just don't go nuts on it. 

Carrots are weird, in that you see different things (high GI vs. low GI), but it seems that eating them raw is always acceptable, and that's how I like 'em best anyway. 

Nuts are good for filling up with a bit of something when you're hungry. You gotta avoid letting your blood sugar get low, then pigging out and shooting it through the roof, and everything I've read says a couple ounces of nuts (like walnuts, almonds, hazelnuts, etc.) as a snack will help. 

Finally, I've read pairing bad foods with high fiber good foods can offset negative effects on blood sugar. So if you gotta eat that baked potato, scarf down some leafy greens at the same time.

Good luck and please post if you find some good tips.


----------



## AnotherBum (May 30, 2010)

im taking lantus now so im good as far as going high...but im sure my A1C is though the roof....at 9 months im still new to this because i feel different every day. think i read somewhere the bean are low in glicemic index but at same time are loaded with carbs...just mean carbs dont hit all at once......im soo sick of this shit!! cant eat drink then not eat without feeling sick, but i cant give up my road life! i love it too much

thanks for the advice...always looking for more advice


----------



## chip (May 31, 2010)

You're right about beans, but that's the point of the GI, to show how the different foods will affect your blood sugar by taking into account the process of digestion. I wonder if you have thought about asking your doctor to refer you to a dietitian who could give you some good advice about how to do what you want and make good food choices. Diabetes is serious shit, so I think expert advice could be the way to go.

If that's not an option, you might look at the library. So many people have diabetes nowadays it seems like just about any decent library is sure to have a selection of books, and there must be concrete advice for veggies in some of them. 

I'm sure you can do it, though. At worst, I've read about special protein bars that won't fuck up your blood sugar. That sounds expensive as hell, but doing some extra slave hours to buy em would be better than giving up what you love.


----------



## AnotherBum (Jun 3, 2010)

i got a friends in kentucky, that had another friend, one thats helped keep me alive that gave me my lantus. im going to try and get somemore, even though my ex-friend wont do it for me. when im on my lantus my sugas seems fine, but i can tell my A1C lwvwl is going back up, because my vision has gone blurry again.....i would rather eat dectently right, than have to worry about insulin as much, if people could point me in the right direction....
(i cant stand colleflower, brusersprouts, and bs likie that)
(sorry ive been drinking...cant spell)


----------



## logan714 (Jun 24, 2010)

my dad has had it for 30 years and i 3 i just cut most of the junk out as he says You can have a little pizza and a beer or 3 just not every week but i have lost 50 lbs so keep it mellow

logan


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 3, 2010)

stevia is a good sweetener 
u can get it in tincture form as stevia glycerite at most health food stores
and use it in your teas 
it has other beneficial properties eg helping to reduce blood sugar
help with production of beneficial intestinal bacteria supports liver and used externally to help heal wounds
its antifungal, antibacterial, digestive, astringent, and immune stimulant


----------



## DocRoberts (Aug 20, 2010)

I was about to let in with criticism left and right, given that a lot of you seem to buy into the anti-sugar diabetic mentality that non-diabetics or type 2 diabetics have been running on for the past twenty years, but I figured it would be better to throw in my two cents in terms of existing without insulin, given the requirements to get the stuff, while out in the open.

I'll admit, I've only ever explored. I've never had to remain dependent on only myself, but that being my ultimate goal, I've experimented pretty drastically with my insulin and food intake. The first and foremost is concentrate on what you're eating. Anything that has carbs is going to break down into simple sugars eventually, it's just a matter of time; beans, potatoes, damn near everything. This has already been addressed.

The problem is that you need these energy sources to function and avoid diabetic shock, which is a far more immediate threat than having a high glucose level. Of course, high glucose levels are going to shorten your lifespan, but if you end up in diabetic shock in the middle of nowhere, with very little food or no natural instinct to go into a feeding frenzy when your blood-glucose is low, then you're damn near fucked and should consider yourself dead.

My advise, pack as many starches as possible. If you're traveling, you're going to be burning a lot of energy. You'll need to offset this exercise by pseudo-sugarbombing yourself whenever you can feel yourself headed towards shock, or, if you've been a Type 1 for most of your life, when you can feel the symptoms of a low blood glucose level setting in.

High blood-glucose is a lot easier to manage. Do what you want in terms of eating, but be prepared to pay the price; you're going to have to work off those excess sugars pumping through your system unless you want to end up in diabetic ketoacidosis. Sure, it'll make you skinny for the fall line, but your body will eat away at itself with lightning speed.

I'll admit, I'm young and ill-experienced at living without supplies and the like. I prefaced this schpiel with all of that. That said, I've been a Type 1 diabetic since I was twelve months old, fully dependent on humalog and regalin, before running the small gauntlet of lente, ultra-lente and finally lantus supplemented by humalog. Taking some time off from the world of easy access foods and medication wasn't too hard so long as I micro-managed what I ate. Any time you feel a high blood-sugar or low blood-sugar coming on, act accordingly. If you feel what you've distinguished as your "low blood-sugar" tells, eat something with carbohydrates or sugar, or, barring that, do as little physical exertion as possible until you're able to do such. Should you find yourself feeling any of your "high blood-sugar" tells, do some cardio and eat little more than colorful vegetables or, provided you're not a vegetarian, whatever you're able to kill in order to keep your energy up.


----------



## DocRoberts (Aug 20, 2010)

I know that rant was a bit off topic, but it felt wrong to start an entirely new one dedicated to the disease. If you're looking to eat and suffer from either type one or type two, stick to non-starch vegetables and fleshy-proteins. You should be able to steal the former from open air markets, kill the latter with relatively little work.


----------



## DocRoberts (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry, I meant if you're looking to eat and not suffer. Was having trouble editing that post.

That, or the drinking is getting to me.


----------



## joaquim33 (Sep 5, 2010)

im a type 1 diabetic myself for 10 years. ill try and not repeat whats already been said. first of all, there is no managing type one diabetes with just diet and no insulin. get help, get health insurance any way you can. you wont last long without insulin. probably the first thing that will happen is you will go blind. then die. happen to my parent's friend who decided he didnt want to deal with the hassle of shots and all that.

also, a diabetic who smokes will not have all their limbs when they die. smoking is not good. 

anyawy, about food. the guy who said nuts are a good snack for low sugar is right. eat high fiber, complex sugars. avoid simple sugars whenever you can. be careful drinking. drinking spikes your sugar then later drops it, later being when youre intoxicated and not clear about whats going on. you might pass out from low sugar and your friends will just think youre drunk, and next thing you know youre in a coma.

i find that eating small serviings of whole grains, animal protein and vegetables together with heart racing exercise does wonders. exercise really does do wonders. good luck


----------



## outskirts (Feb 19, 2011)

Jerusalem Artichokes(Helianthus tuberosus) are an excellent addition to a diabetic diet.
Not to be confused with the more well known and unrelated Italian artichokes which grow
above ground. Jerusalem Artichokes are actually a close relative to the sunflower and
look very similar to sunflowers. They grow wild all over the eastern US and Canada and
can be dug at anytime of the year that the ground is not frozen, but late fall is best
when the tubers are the size of small potatoes. They have the same food value as a
potato, but instead of containing starch they contain an allied substance called inulin,
which makes them a valuable food for diabetics or anyone avoiding starches.
They are quite tasty both cooked and raw.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 19, 2011)

just do a search for diabetic foods, recipies etc. my father is diabetic and there is tons of stuff on the internet for it.


----------



## Amery21 (May 17, 2011)

It is best way to treat the diabetes with foods an healthy ways instead of medicine.
These suggestion of the foods are best for the diabetic patient thy must add these foods in diet plan.


----------



## Keith2 (May 13, 2012)

Bread and pasta turn into sugar in the body.


----------



## VisionQue (Jul 3, 2016)

Cherries are the very best fruit for a diabetic. Strawberries are good too. Dark green leafy stuff, kale, collared greens, spinach. Onions, garlic. Fish, eggs, cheese.


----------

